# 15 Year Old Male GSD, Baldwin Shelter, L.A., California



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Only information (with picture) received on this dog:*

*Impound Number: A4236173* 

*Impound Date:* 
1/28/2011 2:19:27 PM 
Sex 
Male 
*Primary Breed:* 
GERM SHEPHERD 
*Age:* 
*15 Years* 
Location: 
BALDWIN


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh how sad for the old dude.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Tragic for a guy that age to end up in a shelter - if I had ever had a dog that made it to 15 I would be jumping for joy, not dumping him. His chances for adoption are pretty slim, given his age 
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with Susan. I guess the owners are too cowardly to love until the end?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Poor old guy!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Contact Information for the Baldwin Shelter (LA County, CA)*

LA County:
*Baldwin Park Shelter*​4275 N. Elton
Baldwin Park, CA 91706 
(626) 962-3577

Hours:
Monday – Thursday: 12:00 PM – 7:00 PM
Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10:00 AM – 5:00 PM
Closed Holidays
Directions:
Exit 605 Freeway at Ramona.
Shelter is located off of Ramona, between
Maine and Puente Ave.

 Please do not contact us via e-mail regarding animals available for adoption, as messages may not receive a response within 24 hours.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is pitiful. He made it to 15 years old just to be dumped in a shelter. Tragic. He deserves to end his days better than that. Someone should be VERY ashamed of themselves!! I can't imagine how confused and sad he must be.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This old fella's story makes me so sad. Here's how the Shelter worker described his "drop-off": "As I was leaving tonight some Jack Wagon dropped off his 15 year old dog. He said the Vet said it was cheaper to have him killed there. He left him after 15 years!"
Unfortunately, this old guy probably won't make it out.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

This makes me so sad


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ingrid said:


> This old fella's story makes me so sad. Here's how the Shelter worker described his "drop-off": "As I was leaving tonight some Jack Wagon dropped off his 15 year old dog. He said the Vet said it was cheaper to have him killed there. He left him after 15 years!"
> Unfortunately, this old guy probably won't make it out.


I'm a great believer in what goes around comes around. We will never know, but there will be something in this persons' life which will even the score. So sorry for the old chap...... I hope there is at least one person in the shelter who will show him some TLC ........ 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Listing gone...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

RIP sweetie, run free at the Bridge...

I wish there were more options out there for low-cost, compassionate euthanasia.

Last week I paid $380 for one x-ray and euthanasia. The office left my dog suffer (she was in horrible pain from bloat) for an hour before being PTS. They processed two bills and I filled out two forms before they finally did it. The girl doing the processing was exteremely slow. I asked them to euthanize my dog before processing the second bill (15mins), which they refused. The interaction with the vet was less than 10 minutes (including the diagnosis and euthanasia). The dog spent her last hour in horrible pain, away from anyone she knew, in a cage. Euthanasia at this fancy and expensive emergency clinic had nothing to do with compassionate and humane. The clinic was empty, there were no other clients present while we were there.

I wonder how many people, who barely make ends meet, will chose to drop their old dog at the shelter because they simply cannot afford the $380 for the euthanasia.

The ladies who do this at my local shelter (free service for county residents) are much kinder and more compassionate than the fancy vet at the emergency clinic. Unfortunately emergencies don't happen during "normal" hours.

This is not the first bad experience. When my dog was bleeding out from hemangiosarcoma at a different emergency clinic, the vet made us wait 1.5 hours until he finished all charts. We were the only patients at the hospital that night. My regular vet, who sent us there, was so outraged herself that she no longer refers dogs to this emergency.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

First, let me say RIP, old guy. Run free at the bridge. May your owners get dumped in a rotten nursing home when they are old and can no longer care for themselves.

Second @ Rebel--WTH!!! That is INSANE!! I would have been SCREAMING at those idiots.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I was, after I finally made them put the poor dog to sleep (which also took some yelling).


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh man!! 
At least he's free now and not sad or scared anymore. Run free, sweet boy!



DharmasMom said:


> Run free at the bridge. May your owners get dumped in a rotten nursing home when they are old and can no longer care for themselves.


This. 
I hope karma comes back and bites them hard in the ass.

Sadly, I heard from my mom of some people she knew that they had an older dog (not GSD though) and he was diagnosed with heartworm disease. They said the treatment was too expensive so they immediately dumped the dog in an antirabic center (which... is way worse than a shelter) so that he ended up euthanized there.
My mom was speechless and actually thought they were kidding, but no. 

*RebelGSD*, my God, I can't believe it. I'm so very sorry to hear that! That's beyond awful.
Hugs for you!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> RIP sweetie, run free at the Bridge...
> 
> I wish there were more options out there for low-cost, compassionate euthanasia.
> 
> ...


What a horror story. I'm so sorry this had to happen to you and your dog, it's hard enough to make the decision to let them go without it being turned into a nightmare - and by people you least expect it from.  That emergency staff should be ashamed of itself, I'd be inclined to write a letter to the local newspaper(s) and perhaps a TV station or two...perhaps you could save other pet owners from having to endure the same scenario.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh man Rebel..  Read this.. I went through it, I'm so sorry. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/131526-out-nowhere.html


And Rest in Paradise old boy.


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Honor:

Loving when it costs. 
Giving when it hurts.
Standing for truth when everyone else runs.
Courage when you fear.

Help me Lord to live my life with even half the honor my K9 friends have shown me.


----------

